# Wild Wabi Kusa!



## Orlando (22 Jul 2011)

Hey UK folks  I was on vacation last week hiking east coast mountains and took a little time to get some extremely amateur photos, one of which looks kind cool?


----------



## Orlando (22 Jul 2011)

A few more of wild inspiration.


----------



## Orlando (22 Jul 2011)

Lots of mossy green goodness


----------



## Orlando (22 Jul 2011)




----------

